# What's your guess?



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

No expert, but 10? That is exciting regardless of the number! I love golden puppies! Even fetal puppies!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I also see 10!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a guess, 8?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh My........not sure how many but just looking at that picture gives me cramps.
Maybe 9?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

11  little gremlins


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I see 8 little heads.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll guess nine! My favorite number!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I see nine, but there may be another one or two hiding up high obscured by the organs.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I see nine!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I just went through, and put lines over the spines, and now I see 11. It will be interesting to see how many she has! This was fun, thanks for posting it!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I see 8 but there could be one more hiding? Looks like momma and you will be very busy soon!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I counted 8 skulls but there could be one hiding in the upper right side of the xray... I am gonna go with 8 

5 girls 3 boys and a Field Trial Champion on the way bottom


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I guess 8. And that looks uncomfortable for mom:uhoh:


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I count 8 skulls


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I just see a very crowded belly! What fun... new babies.. Can't wait to see pictures. Hope Angel is comfie...


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

i see 8 skulls but i think there might be one more hiding on the right end so i guess 9.
hope mom's OK and all the pups are healthy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So tell us what the vet said ... How many did he/she see?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I say nine, buT some hide. How far along is she? Her intestines are pushed out of the way!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

She's due on Thursday. 

We're pretty certain there are at least nine. The skull you see on the far left is actually two skulls. There may be more hiding up high.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> She's due on Thursday.
> 
> We're pretty certain there are at least nine. The skull you see on the far left is actually two skulls. There may be more hiding up high.


Sending her wishes for an easy delivery. Her milk bar is going to be very busy!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, in three weeks or so, I might be posting my own guess the pups!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

A bunch!  How exciting!! What's the due date?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I counted nine, but it looks there is some space where two more may be hiding.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw 9 heads but I am sure I counted 10 spines. I am gonna say she will have 11 pups.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I see 11, she is going to be a busy mama!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I saw 9 skulls. Good luck during delivery, hopefully everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Family of Grace (Jun 23, 2012)

With all these guesses of 9, 8, 11,etc, I did not know if we were guessing the number of pups or the number of minutes rest her human family will get over the coming weeks 

Hoping for a smooth and successful delivery....


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, in three weeks or so, I might be posting my own guess the pups!


:crossfingI sure hope so!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Coming Soon said:


> *With all these guesses of 9, 8, 11,etc, I did not know if we were guessing the number of pups or the number of minutes rest her human family will get over the coming weeks *
> 
> Hoping for a smooth and successful delivery....


LOL...any thing over 1 will be restless nights...

Looking forward to healthy delivery and some pictures!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Angel LOVES puppies so the first few weeks will be a breeze. The nights of interrupted sleep start at about five to six weeks of age when puppies find their voices. 

Angel has hit the uncomfortable stage of pregnancy. She's camped out on the floor in the direct path of the air conditioning vents. She has to move and adjust her position about every 15 minutes or so. She's up 22 pounds so far from her normal weight. She might break the 80 pound mark by the due date.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I see at least 10


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Angel LOVES puppies so the first few weeks will be a breeze. The nights of interrupted sleep start at about five to six weeks of age when puppies find their voices.
> 
> Angel has hit the uncomfortable stage of pregnancy. She's camped out on the floor in the direct path of the air conditioning vents. She has to move and sdjust her position about every 15 minutes or so. She's up 22 pounds so far from her normal weight. She might break the 80 pound mark by the due date.


Bless her heart. May everything go smoothly.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I see 9.

The little girl on the right is so cute, I may have to have her....lol


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Who is the daddy?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I see nine...please keep us updated as closely as you can, you know we love threads like this....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Stretchdrive said:


> Who is the daddy?


Just an old codger that was hanging around the back steps. ;-)


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I see 10 but have no expertise in this area for sure!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Angel is up to 82 pounds!:dblthumb2 Delivery should start in the next 48 hours. :crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of wishes for a smoothe delivery!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

hope it all goes well :crossfing if the skull on the left is two then I'd say 10 and maybe even 11 

:crossfing


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Wishing Angel (and you) an uneventful delivery! Will be watching for your updates!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angel*

Wishing Angel a wonderful delivery with no complications! God Bless her and the puppies!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck on delivery! Hope things go well!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just checking in on the imminent arrivals ...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OutWest said:


> Just checking in on the imminent arrivals ...


 
Not yet! But the pee breaks are coming about every 45 minutes. :doh:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> Not yet! But the pee breaks are coming about every 45 minutes. :doh:


Poor baby ... she has a lot of weight on her bladder!


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I see 11, but who knows???


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wish your girl all the best.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

so.... hows is she? hope all's going well


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Well it's been a very long day and night. Angel is very tired but she has nine new babies to keep her company.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my, what a beautiful mama and 9 amazing babies. Congrats! Hope mom and babies are doing well!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Just beautiful!
Looks like babymama is one tired girl!

Hope you BOTH get some rest today.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

ow many boy/girls?


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, how adorable! I was seeing nine skulls at the beginning of the thread too, but I wanted to read through.

Congrats mama! Poor dear looks so exhausted!

Side-note though, I've never actually seen new-born Goldens before, I'm suprised they lack so much fluffiness! Lol. I suppose that comes later though...and then stays around to cover your entire house.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Mom and babies are beautiful and I hope they are all doing well!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my! What a tired girl she must be! Poor thing. They are all so wrinkly and cute though. Way to go!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I see 9 

whoops ... I see the final result ... heh I was right.

Beautiful pups!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations. Best wishes to sweet Angel and her beautiful puppies. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

Congratulations.. Mom and puppies are beautiful.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new litter... What a proud and tired mama!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous picture! She looks so content...congratulations! And keep the pictures coming!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I only saw about 8....LOL I thought my eyes were good! Nonetheless congrats! So excited!


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I am seeing nine!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations Angel et al! Beautiful babies!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics as they grow.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

9 beautiful babies. Congrats Angel girl you done did good!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OK here's a little more flattering photo of Angel and the kids.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful babies and mama


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My they are nice fat healthy looking babies. And she looks much more rested than in first pic. Congrats.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I see 8 heads, but maybe more spines.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Now Angel looks very proud and happy. And there is a good reason for it, little ones are so cute. How many boys/girls?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Now Angel looks very proud and happy. And there is a good reason for it, little ones are so cute. How many boys/girls?


We lost one, so we've got 5 boys and 3 girls.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She looks very proud of herself, as she should. And she looks rested now. Hope you keep posting the pictures. The puppies are adorable.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you lost one. Best wishes for mom and sweet puppies.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> What happened?


One little girls sac opened before she she was delivered. It was kind of an iffy proposition to get her lungs drained and going again. She never had a strong desire to latch on and nurse.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry, that always makes mesad, best wishes.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> OK here's a little more flattering photo of Angel and the kids.


Looks like 1 proud mama.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

She looks like she's a great mama! Congrats on a good delivery! Sorry you lost one too.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! Angel looks happy to have all of those puppies out! They are adorable pups!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Momma and babies look great! Congratulations!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The little ones are starting to darken a bit. I am surprised at the lack of white on the pups. usually we get some white on the chest or at the tips of the toes, but this litter doesn't show that trait.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

They are soooo adorable!! (I'm sorry you lost one)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just want to smooch those little lips.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are cuties.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

They've grown a little bit...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Absolutely LOVELY pups..... Angel sure looks to be a happy mama..... It will be interesting to see them as they continue to develop their features. VERY cute pictures....


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bee-uuuuutifulllll babies.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A short clip of the little ones. They're pretty round at this point. I don't think Momma has skimped at meal time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there anything in this world cuter than a golden puppy? Yes, mom and 8 puppies. Mom and pups are gorgeous.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow! Great little video. So adorable. Mom looks really good too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a beautiful family!!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! The pups have gotten so big! They are adorable!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So so adorable. They look great!!p


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing all this, I can't get over how much those babies are growing! Pretty amazing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel is such a good mom, it's amazing how much they grow in just 12 days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful babies and Mom, the pups look great, so very healthy. 

Great job Angel!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The puppies are off and running today


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

their so cute!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are so cute...and really lovely coat color. Anybodys eyes open yet? Loved the video yesterday. I can understand why the mama dogs are ready to wean and very firm about it when they decide it's time! All those little mouths...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There are a couple that are just opening their eyes a bit.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They are so cute and round. They always remind me of dinosaurs at this age when they first start to walk around..


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

awwwwww, I hope when I get my pup I get updates like this! (though chances are I'll be adopting instead of a breeder)


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Love love love the updates. Thank you so much for sharing this experience with us. The pups and mom look amazing. Sorry about the little girl that you lost....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The little ones are fast asleep dreaming of their uncle Norman who has a little write up (Qualifying At the Master National) in the Golden Retriever News.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey! What's that bright light?









The eyes are open!


----------



## Pixies_big_sister (Apr 13, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!

it just can't get any cuter! Look at those sweet little scrunchy faces and their round body's!!!

SO CUTE!!

Thank you for putting these pictures up!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Todays' cuteness update

72812a - YouTube


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Cuteness overload!!!!!! Beautiful, thank you for my morning smile!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the cuteness update. So that is the kind of music that you are raising them with. Those are going to be rock an' roll puppies. I had a volume on max, could hit the floor by surprise. I really had a good laugh. Thank you so much.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The oldies station plays a good mix of music. The heavy thump of the base and drums helps to adjust to rapidly changing sounds. It may go from soft and quiet to some heavy thumping ZZ Top. 

They don't even twitch now when the vacuum cleaner goes by.

Angel is a little off her feed today so changed things up a bit to canned food. She ate that pretty well and then polished off some more kibble. Then she had a small scoop of vanilla ice cream with a pecan sandie cookie. The extra fat and sugars in the goodies should give her a little pick me up. (No she's not spoiled at all.)


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> Todays' cuteness update
> 
> 72812a - YouTube


I have tried the link several times today and it won't work. What is the title so I can look it up or the username on youtube. I am dieing to see the dancing red cuties


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Well try it this way.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> Well try it this way.
> 
> 72812a - YouTube


Nope. Shows the box but with an upside down triangle and line through it and circle around it. Rats 

Thanks for trying though :smooch:


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Try forcing a refresh of this page and try it.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> Try forcing a refresh of this page and try it.


Nope. I have a love hate relationship with you tube.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They are beautiful. I love the one drinking from the water bowl. Is it the same puppy who was at the food bowl the other day? If so they are ready for real food 

They are some plump little sausage babies . Good mama, Good mama.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> They are beautiful. I love the one drinking from the water bowl. Is it the same puppy who was at the food bowl the other day? If so they are ready for real food
> 
> They are some plump little sausage babies . Good mama, Good mama.


They're all trying the water dish in small attempts. The puppy food will go in next week. Most of my litters are attempting solid food at about 28 days.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A few still shots of the gremlins at 3 weeks....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, they are beautiful!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a stunning color!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They are so chubba! Very alert and adorable!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I couldn't get the video to work. Darn. But the stills are great. What cute little red headed chompers they are.


----------



## Lucky Cooper (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful pups and momma! Congrats


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh LOVE the pictures, they are adorable!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The latest video clip update. 




 
The little ones will be four weeks old tomorrow. They're all teething now and starting to eat Momma's kibble. It's time to switch to puppy kibble in the box and feed Momma outside. Angel will probably start weaning them in a few days as they're really starting to rough up her buffet line.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, they are the cutest!!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

"867-5309!!" Hehe..I like that song.  

The pups are so cute...can't believe they are already 4 weeks!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I just love how dark they all are. Got to love the red heads


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Love the waggin tails, and the beautiful color. Mamma Angel is truly an Angel, so patient....they are lttle roughions on her! Good Girl Angel!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is just the sweetest,i have ever saw.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

They are just too cute!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

OMG! They are so cute! Beautiful mama also! Congrats!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What greedy beautiful puppers! Angel and you must be very proud! I bet she's very ready to wean.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OutWest said:


> What greedy beautiful puppers! Angel and you must be very proud! I bet she's very ready to wean.


 
You should have seen the look on her face today when I put her bowl down and the pups shoved her out of the way to get at it.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Love the waggin tails, and the beautiful color. Mamma Angel is truly an Angel, so patient....they are lttle roughions on her! Good Girl Angel!


 
Just what I was thinking! The look on Angel's face is priceless... you'll find her photo in the dictionary under the word "patience".

I love those puppies....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love the video. Pups look big. Angel is showing the true golden retriever mom, Patience of a Saint.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my..they are so big and so cute! That looks like it hurts though..I bet she was happy to see them eat real food!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The little gremlins are four weeks old today. Their vision is improving and their hearing is almost as sharp as their teeth.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are just gorgeous. I want them all!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

They sure are cute.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

They have very sweet faces!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG! I can almost smell puppy breath!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting the video and pictures. Angel seems aptly named. I can't believe how patient she is with them feeding. The puppy faces are so appealing and their coats look great.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I too want them all! Soo cute!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Ohhh, they are so cute!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Great looking puppies!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They look great and very "advanced".


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

This evening there were a couple that were probing the corners of the box looking for a way to climb out. Thus far they have learned that the box has a top edge and they can reach it and get their front paws on top. I'm guessing they'll go AWOL in a couple of days if I don't close the X-pen around it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Angel is up to her name, a true angel with little ones. 
So they are eager to reach a big world out there. You have so much fun with them, thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> The little gremlins are four weeks old today. Their vision is improving and their hearing is almost as sharp as their teeth.



Other than ADORABLE one other word comes to mind- TROUBLE


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Trouble is their middle name......

862012clipa - YouTube


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my they are so adorable! Love when puppies start to play! Love the barking and growling and play bowing..and well all of it! Lol


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The gremlins are five weeks old. They're eating solid kibble and starting to show some personality. 

Hey! There's more to the world than just the box!











If I keep pulling I can change the floor from fuzzy to smooth.












UH OHH! We're busted!











Nap Time!


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

I see 8, but possibly a 9th near the back hip.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are so cute, love all photos. Thank you so much for sharing their beauty with us.


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

Oops, realized this is an older post. they're adorable!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So so cute!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The latest video clip......

8112012clipa - YouTube


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So cute .. And Angel is so good with them ... She's very patient.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They are huge! What a fantastic momma dog!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Love seeing them play! Poor momma is outnumbered! She is doing a fantastic job with them! They are growing so fast!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, getting a sugar rush over here, lol. They are so funny and cute!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

This little guy is the most adept at tugging on Momma's ears.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> This little guy is the most adept at tugging on Momma's ears.


Looks like this photo would be perfect for a police mug shot..."wanted for tugging on mom's ears" Though with such an innocent face, are you sure he's the guilt one?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> "wanted for tugging on mom's ears" Though with such an innocent face, are you sure he's the guilt one?


His guilt is clear! He has been caught on video on several occasions. I am afaid to say he's facing banishment to a new home.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> This little guy is the most adept at tugging on Momma's ears.


Perhaps he's named himself--Tugg?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They are adorable little pups!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tugg...that's great!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The puppy teeth are almost fully developed and they've put on another pound since Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

so so cute!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Man, at first I did not know what the xray was about. 
At first I looked at the photo and was horrified!
I saw all those little spines and I thought they were huge worms!!! Then it dawned on me..Pups!!!! what a relief!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> The puppy teeth are almost fully developed and they've put on another pound since Saturday afternoon.


The one has quite the little attitude on them. Looks like he/she is saying give us back the milk and no one gets hurt. I have big teeth now. I mean it! I want a milkshake send in mom! Now!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They look like they want us all to play with them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all beautiful, enjoyed all the pictures and videos-they're great.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are getting so big! I wish I could come and play!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll take the 2nd from the right please.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

They are just way too cute!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Such adorable pups...


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are so cute! I still want them all!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

so cute i want them all to or at least 1 or 2 but i think Ive already got my hands full 
i love the one in the photo with the wide mouth and the little guy who's just sitting back. so adorable


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The cute continues......


They're filling up the box now.























The little girl.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I LOVE the look in the first picture that the puppy on the left is giving! SO ADORABLE!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are so cute!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They really are filling up the box! They look like they're ready to make their escape, too.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

i love the last pic the little girl she's adorable


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

i love the last pic "the little girl" 

woops posted twice


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the tiny rose peddle tongues... Slurp!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the update photos!!! Thank you so much for posting them for us  It is just amazing how quickly they are growing. They just radiate a combination of 'fun - cute - and trouble'. Not necessarily in that order !!


----------



## jeffro01 (Feb 3, 2010)

Your little ones look amazing... Now I just need to find those same looking puppies in my neck of the woods... LOL 

Jeff


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

This is probably the last clip of the whole crew together. They'll turn 7 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, they have gotten so big!! They are ready to rock and roll!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This is the first time I've watched a litter of puppies from in utero x-ray to being ready to go home. It's been wonderful, and I feel honored! I hope you will tell all their new families about GRF and ask them to sign up so we can watch the puppies grow up.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Look at all of that energy!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Who is the daddy?





Swampcollie said:


> Just an old codger that was hanging around the back steps. ;-)


I've really enjoyed seeing the photos and videos of Angel's adorable pups! So cute!

Also, I know who the "daddy" is... Do I win a prize? LOL!


----------



## jeffro01 (Feb 3, 2010)

Great video!!! I can't wait to find one to bring home in my neck of the woods. 

Jeff


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww I'm going to miss watching these videos! Thanks for sharing your pups with us!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So cute! But I shiver at the thought of so many, one is killing me LOL I have a question, I've always been told that mama dogs just "forget" about the babies when they leave. My question is, how does mom really act when they leave? Assuming she does eventually "forget" does she act sad when they 1st go? I've always wondered that.
Thanks for sharing this thread, I've loved every minute of it!! ♥


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are very vocal puppies. lol


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Did you catch them at a particularly active time? It looks like perpetual motion there. Still adorable. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> I've always been told that mama dogs just "forget" about the babies when they leave. My question is, how does mom really act when they leave? Assuming she does eventually "forget" does she act sad when they 1st go? I've always wondered that.
> Thanks for sharing this thread, I've loved every minute of it!! ♥


 
Mom is happy to see the little demons go. Goldens are love sponges, so the more there are the more they have to share you. When a pup leaves it means they have more of your time for themselves. 

Goldens do seem to be able to smell and or remember who is "family". My oldest girl can pick out her kids and grandkids with a couple of sniffs. When I brought Luke home, (one of her grandsons) from another breeder, she gave him the once over with the nose and immediately recognized him as family complete with stature in her group. When she encounters her offspring, some that she hasn't seen for a decade, she recognizes them and they recognize her through scent. The same is true with Kate and Angel's and their offspring.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

TheZ's said:


> Did you catch them at a particularly active time? It looks like perpetual motion there. Still adorable. Thanks for sharing them with us.


 
Most of the time I'm shooting video just after meal time, which is one of their busy periods if not the most active period. They've had something to eat and drink so they want to tear it up a little before crashing again for a snooze.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> They are very vocal puppies. lol


They never seem to be at a loss for words.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Samantha more than any of my girls seems to know her kids... Her momma, Cookie did, too. I think Tiki would rather forge she had pups, she has a high opinion of herself...


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

10 is my guess


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The pups are 8 weeks...



































Time to crash


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pups are just beautiful, loved the video. What a crew you've got, thye look like so much fun. I know they're alot of work too, but one you do out of love.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

From fetus to a puddle of love  This thread always makes me happy!! Thanks for sharing ♥


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the tired out picture, looks like mama is watching from the side. I'm going to be so sorry when they're gone!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww look how far they have come! Must be fun seeing all those pups doing the zoomies!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So cute and so big. They look like a lot of fun!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Have the pups gone to their furever homes yet?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Have the pups gone to their furever homes yet?


 
Some have left, some are still here. They're having fun chasing the neighbors Taco Bell dog.  (The puppies are bigger  )


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the pics especially the second to last
I bet everyone who comes to see them falls in love.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Just finished reading the entire thread. Thanks for sharing the experience. The pups are all adorable and obviously will make great pets for their new families.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The pups are growing, and they're starting to get into that retrieving bird dog thing.

Grizz












Lilith


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

My, they look so pleased with themselves. What good looking pups they are.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> The pups are growing, and they're starting to get into that retrieving bird dog thing.
> 
> Grizz
> 
> ...


Buddy has a feather stuck to his nose and walked to me to take it off for him- Does that could has a retrieval?

You always knew those pups were advanced


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Grizz is growing. He's come a long way from the early group photo (July X-ray).

Checking out the wood pile










The Cat did it! Trust Me! 











Pondering the geese on the field. (Maybe next year Grizz.)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He's adorable..going through that leggy phase..lol love those whiskers too!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Grizz is a handsome boy. Are you keeping him?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Grizz is staying. His sister is leaving in two weeks.


----------

